# waterproofing pants



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

i like my ski pants, they were pretty cheap and i've gotten a couple seasons out of them, but lately they've done a CRAPPY job keeping me dry. on a snowy day or one where they're making snow that falls on the chairs my butt is soaked 1/2 thru the day.

next season will look for new pants but until then has anyone successively used any after-market spray on waterproofing stuff for pants?

secondarily, what is considered a good waterproof rating, for when i do start shopping for new ones?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

Nikwax products are the ones that I see referrred to alot.  Never used them though.

http://www.nikwax.com/en-us/

Deals are everywhere right now online.


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

Goretex man. guaranteed dry.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2013)

Should find a new pair now while they are starting to clearance the stuff out.

I plan on getting some of that Nikwax wash and waterproof stuff soon to wash and treat a coat. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

sorry for the epic post but found this - 
http://www.epicski.com/a/waterproofing-your-ski-clothing


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 30, 2013)

Nikwax. Tech Wash first then TX Direct. The spray on version is superior to the wash in.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2013)

Can the TX be used on soft shells too?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Can the TX be used on soft shells too?



There is a special one for softshell fabric.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2013)

Puck it said:


> There is a special one for softshell fabric.



I saw that, was hoping I didn't need to by one for each.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

going to pick up some TX direct tonight @ EMS and give it a try. thanks!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> going to pick up some TX direct tonight @ EMS and give it a try. thanks!



If you're going to get the wash stuff too, I have 2 jackets that need to be done!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2013)

used the TX.direct spray and had good results, thanks for the tip.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> used the TX.direct spray and *had good results*, thanks for the tip.



How did you test the product?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 2, 2013)

I recently used a wash and waterproofing spray from Grainger. After spraying the gear with the water proofer I notice the rain beads up more on the jacket than before. But I was only in the rain from the truck to walking inside so dont have a full test for dryness.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2013)

I picked up some of the tech wash for my nano puff jacket, seemed to work pretty good and it got the stink out of it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How did you test the product?



skied in similar conditions from last weekend where i ended up with wet pants and gloves, this weekend i stayed dry.


----------



## Rich (Feb 6, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Nikwax. Tech Wash first then TX Direct. The spray on version is superior to the wash in.



I've had good luck washing my Gore Tex and performance material clothing with Sport-Wash by Atsko.  It's less expensive to use than Tech Wash.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2013)

going to be a good weekend to test waterproofness...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> going to be a good weekend to test waterproofness...



You should probably get the garden hose out tonight and test them. Would suck to be out on an epic day and you're soaked to you underwear.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> You should probably get the garden hose out tonight and test them. Would suck to be out on an epic day and you're soaked to you underwear.



Can you video tape that and post in YouTube thread that would be funny.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> You should probably get the garden hose out tonight and test them. Would suck to be out on an epic day and you're soaked to you underwear.



garden hoses are put away for the winter. i could take a shower with my pants on tho


----------



## darent (Feb 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> Goretex man. guaranteed dry.



I was in a sailboat race in a good nor'easter blow, the crew was in Atlantis goretex sailing gear, I was wearing a columbia camo  non goretex duck hunting parka and pant, at the end of the day I was the only dry person on deck! we were getting hit all day with spray and waves,


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

darent said:


> I was in a sailboat race in a good nor'easter blow, the crew was in Atlantis goretex sailing gear, I was wearing a columbia camo  non goretex duck hunting parka and pant, at the end of the day I was the only dry person on deck! we were getting hit all day with spray and waves,



Goretext even whent he fabric gets that wet look doesn't (isn't supposed to) permeate through to below. There is a "middle layer" even on very thing shells of the actual goretex fabric. 

They didn't get wet from water going into / under somehow, (vs. through) the fabric?

I've always had good luck with goretex so far. No coating necessary, just wash it ever couple months.


----------



## octopus (Feb 27, 2013)

me and my wife have(expensive) goretex snowboard gear, both of us still get wet, mainly thru the pants. i have AK and volcom gear, 2 and 3 layer goretex stuff. no probs with jackets. test them in the shower, i did.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 27, 2013)

I've used both the wash-in (NikWax) and the spray on stuff, and if you're after some serious waterproofing, go for the spray. Just be nice and even when you spray it, and also mind where (room) that you spray it. I think it's silicone based, and I sprayed my shit at the beginning of this season while hanging up in my LR with hardwood floor, and I damn near killed myself for about a week on that f-ing floor - it was so slippery! 

But yeah, I think you could waterproof a pair of jeans with enough of the spray on stuff.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 28, 2013)

Is it me or does that spray on stuff really have an odd smell?

Q: after using the spray on, do you guys put the garment in the dryer to bake on the stuff?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Is it me or does that spray on stuff really have an odd smell?
> 
> Q: after using the spray on, do you guys put the garment in the dryer to bake on the stuff?



I didn't notice any smell.  I let mine air dry.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 28, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> I didn't notice any smell.  I let mine air dry.



Ditto on both. Never heard of throwing it in the dryer.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 28, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Is it me or does that spray on stuff really have an odd smell?
> 
> Q: after using the spray on, do you guys put the garment in the dryer to bake on the stuff?



Didnt notice any odd smell. I put mine in the dryer as that is what the instructikns said to do. Actully washed the pants and jacket first with the included detergent.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 28, 2013)

This is the stuff I have


----------



## darent (Mar 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> Goretext even whent he fabric gets that wet look doesn't (isn't supposed to) permeate through to below. There is a "middle layer" even on very thing shells of the actual goretex fabric.
> 
> They didn't get wet from water going into / under somehow, (vs. through) the fabric?
> 
> I've always had good luck with goretex so far. No coating necessary, just wash it ever couple months.



what we fiqured out was that the atlantis goretex stuff was soaking through because of being hit by waves, my columbia was urathane coated and didn't breath and wasn't penetrated by the blast of water. This happened when goretex was first on the scene so I am sure things are different.I wore my goretex ski jacket to the patriots game with SF and it rained the whole game and I stayed dry, but I wasn't getting hit with sheets of water!


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 2, 2013)

darent said:


> what we fiqured out was that the atlantis goretex stuff was soaking through because of being hit by waves, my columbia was urathane coated and didn't breath and wasn't penetrated by the blast of water. This happened when goretex was first on the scene so I am sure things are different.I wore my goretex ski jacket to the patriots game with SF and it rained the whole game and I stayed dry, but I wasn't getting hit with sheets of water!



Overall, I like Gortex but I found that the waterpoofing/ water repelling coating is crucial to how well the garment will perform. When the water repellent coating  wears out, the Gortex membrane all by itself is not going to be all that effective. I had a pair of ski pants with Goretex membrane and just a few rides on a wet lift chairs was clearly felt on the inside. The pants lost their repellency quite some time ago and I never did restored through one of those sprays or washers.
The same held true for a jacket. Once the coating wore off and the rain stopped beading up, there was definite moisture penetration. On the other hand, the breathebilty aspect of Gortex is also something that one needs to question, regardless of what it does to stop rain from getting through. Hiking in wet weather always got me fairly wet on the inside when wearing Gortex jacket. For static activity like downhill ski, well coated garmnet and the Gortex membrane is a good combination for controlling wetness. For more aerobic activity, I really don't know of anything that will keep you dry.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2018)

bump... 

previously used  NIKWAX TX DIRECT SPRAY ON WATERPROOFING with good success but it has been a few years, anyone find anything better for helping keep ski cloths water repellent after washing?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> bump...
> 
> previously used  NIKWAX TX DIRECT SPRAY ON WATERPROOFING with good success but it has been a few years, anyone find anything better for helping keep ski cloths water repellent after washing?


I've tried Toko's product, but went back to the Nikwax - in my book, that's the standard to which all others to date aspire too

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

